# دورة تكنولوجيا الالات التفريز ...القسم الثانى



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

المتطلبات:
إنهاء القسم الأول الخاص بتشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمج CNC. 

الأهداف:
تطوير مهارات مشغل الآلة بما يخص: الدارات والأوامر الجاهزة- عمليات التعديل المختلفة للبرامج- معالجة مشاكل التشغيل- استخدام برامج المحاكاة لاختبار البرنامج- استخدام برامج الـCAM لإنجاز الأعمال اليومية البسيطة (2D). 

محتويات الدورة: 
• عرض سريع للاستخدامات الأساسية للفارزة المبرمجة ونقاط الصفر وإزاحة الصفر وأنواع التحكم المختلفة وميزاتها. 
• الدارات والأوامر الجاهزة في التحكم 
• الأوامر الخاصة بالتعديل (تدوير- مرآة- نقل نقطة الصفر- التكبير والتصغير) 
• حساب سرعات القطع اللازمة للتشغيل. 
• كتابة البرنامج وإدخاله إلى الآلة وطرق تعديله وتشغيله. 
• طرق معالجة مشاكل التشغيل المختلفة وتعديل السرعات أثناء التشغيل. 
• تعديل البرنامج وأنواع التعديل المستخدمة. 
• البرامج المستخدمة في إجراء المحاكاة بمعونة الحاسب واستخدامها بشكل عملي للتحقق من البرامج المصممة في قسم الـCAM أو من قبل مشغل الآلة نفسه. 
• استخدام برامج CAM لإجراء عمليات التشغيل اليومية العامة (2D) من قبل المشغل. 
• عوامل الأمان. 
• أعمال الصيانة الأساسية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- العمال والفنيون المطلوب تأهيلهم لتشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال التدريب على تشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التصميم بمعونة الحاسب (CAD): مبادئ الرسم الهندسي باستخدام برنامج Autocad 
مقدمة:
إن برنامج أوتوكاد أحد البرامج المتخصصة للرسم الهندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد، وهو يستخدم لإعداد رسومات بشكل عام ولتصميم مجسمات القوالب بشكل خاص. وبما أن أول مرحلة من مراحل عملية إنتاج القوالب تبدأ بتصميم القالب، فلابد لمبرمجي آلات التفريز من استخدام أحد برامج التصميم بمعونة الحاسب (CAD) والذي يعد أوتوكاد من أشهرها. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج أوتوكاد وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه لإعداد الرسومات الهندسية ثلاثية الأبعاد بشكل عام وتصميم الرسومات الخاصة بتشكيل القوالب بشكل خاص. ستهيئ الدورة المشاركين لاستخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل محدد لرسم تصميمات للقوالب وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. 

محتويات الدورة: 
• تنصيب وتشغيل برنامج أوتوكاد 
• خيارات الإعدادات الأولية للوحات الرسم 
• بعض التعريفات لصفحة الرسم والتعليمات الأولية للبدء بالرسم. 
• إنشاء الرسومات الهندسية المستوية (ذات البعدين). 
• استخدام الإحداثيات المطلقة والنسبية. • عمليات الإنشاء والتعديل اللازمة لإتمام الرسومات. 
• التعليمات الخاصة برسم المجسمات الثلاثية الأبعاد SOLID وSurfaces والأوامر اللازمة للتعامل مع هذه المجسمات. 
• عمليات الاستيراد والتصدير اللازمة للانتقال الى برامج CAM أو أية برامج أخرى. 
تتضمن الدورةبالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بنظم الإحداثيات ومبادئ الرياضيات والهندسة الفراغية، كما يجب أن يكونوا قادرين على استخدام الحاسوب ولديهم إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون باستخدام برنامج أوتوكاد لإنتاج رسومات ثنائية الأبعاد أو رسومات بسيطة لمجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد. - المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تصميم منتجات البلاستيك والقوالب باستخدام PowerShape 
مقدمة:
يتمتع برنامج PowerShape بإمكانيات كبيرة لتصميم ورسم القطع ثلاثية البعد المعقدة، هذه الإمكانيات تفوق الكثير من برامج الرسم الأخرى. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يحوي برامج متقدمة مرتبطة به لتصميم القوالب والإلكترودات والأحذية، مما يجعله من أقوى البرامج المستخدمة في صناعة القوالب المعدنية وقوالب الأحذية. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج PowerShape وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه لإعداد الرسومات الهندسية ثلاثية الأبعاد بشكل عام وتصميم القوالب بشكل خاص . ستُحضّر الدورة المشاركين لاستخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل فعال لوضع تصميمات معقدة للقوالب وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. تهدف الدورة أيضاً إلى مساعدة المشاركين الذين لديهم سلفاً معرفة ببرنامج رسم هندسي على استخدام الوظائف المتاحة في البرنامج لتوفير الوقت والجهد في تصميم القوالب وبالتالي لتخفيف كلفة إنتاج القوالب. 

محتويات الدورة: 
تتضمن الدورة شرح للإمكانات التالية في البرنامج: 
إنشاء المستويات - إنشاء المنحنيات والخطوط وتعديلها- تصميم السطوح وتعديلها- تصميم الـSolid وتعديله- التقنيات المتقدمة لتعديل شكل المنتج ليلبي رغبة الزبون (Morphing)- تزيين المنتج وإضافة الشعارات والأشكال ولفها على سطوح المنتج (Embossing)- دراسة وتعديل حجم المنتج وفق محور أو عدة محاور للوصول للسعة المطلوبة- تصميم سطوح الفصل والتعشيق في القوالب- تصميم الدكر والإنتى من المنتج- تصميم سطوح السحب (التشليح) وتعديلها للمنتج- تصميم الإلكترودات اللازمة للمنتج.
بالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بأحد برامج الرسم الهندسي (أوتوكاد مثلاً) وأن يكونوا قادرين على استخدام الحاسب، وكذلك لديهم إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون بدراسة عملية التصميم المتقدم بمعونة الحاسب بما يخدم الصناعات المعدنية وصناعة القوالب.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 

تصميم القوالب المعدنية باستخدام PowerShape- متقدم 
مقدمة:
يتمتع برنامج PowerShape بإمكانيات كبيرة لتصميم ورسم القطع ثلاثية البعد المعقدة، هذه الإمكانيات تفوق الكثير من برامج الرسم الأخرى. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يحوي برامج متقدمة مرتبطة به لتصميم القوالب والإلكترودات والأحذية، مما يجعله من أقوى البرامج المستخدمة في صناعة القوالب المعدنية وقوالب الأحذية. 

الأهداف:
هذه الدورة موجهة لمستخدمي برنامج PowerShape القادرين على استخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل فعال لوضع تصميمات معقدة للقوالب. تهدف الدورة لزيادة مهارة المصمم في استخدام برنامج PowerShap لتصميم المنتجات المختلفة من خلال تطبيقات تدعم مهاراته في الاستخدام الأمثل لتعليمات البرنامج ومعالجة مشاكل التصميم.
كما تشمل الدورة البرامج المتقدمة الملحقة في برنامج PowerShap والمستخدمة في تصميم قوالب البلاستيك وأجزاءها المختلفة والحركات والجفات الموجودة فيها وتصميم دارات التبريد وإعداد المخططات اللازمة للعمل. 

محتويات الدورة: 
1. تطبيقات عملية متقدمة لاستخدام برنامج PowerShap في تصميم المنتج
2. أدوات التحقق من سلامة التصميم
3. طرق معالجة المشاكل والفجوات الموجودة في المنتج
4. تصميم الدكر والأنتى باستخدام Cavity Core Wizard
5. تصميم باقي أجزاء القالب باستخدام Die Wizard
6. إضافة أي عناصر لازمة للقالب باستخدام Component Wizard
7. تصميم الجفات والحركات الموجودة في القالب باستخدام Slide Wizard
8. تصميم الإلكترودات اللازمة للقالب
9. تصميم دارات التبريد باستخدام Cooling Wizard
10. إعداد مخططات القالب


متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
معرفة بأساسيات استخدام الحاسب- إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية- القدرة على استخدام برنامج PowerShape (أو إتمام دورة " تصميم منتجات البلاستيك والقوالب باستخدام PowerShape") 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون بدراسة عملية التصميم المتقدم بمعونة الحاسب بما يخدم الصناعات المعدنية وصناعة القوالب.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 


*اخوكم فى الله م/ مصطفى الساعى*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## المخترع الصغير (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 أبريل 2007)

ارجوا التثبيت للاهمية


----------



## الهدار (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك الى الامام يابطل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## بوعزة (12 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك الى الامام يابطل


----------



## المهندس يحيى (22 أبريل 2007)

نحن في شوق للدورة .. دعواتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي والى الامام


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للمرور


----------



## nitron (27 أبريل 2007)

ارجو اضافة معلومات عن الفريزه سكينه وارجو ارسالها على هذا nitron_89***********


----------



## nitron (27 أبريل 2007)

ارجو اضافة معلومات عن الفريزه مثقاب[email protected]


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2007)

*مجهود رائع و منتظرين الدورة بشوق*


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (28 أبريل 2007)

لماذا ما يعملش التوقيع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يوليو 2007)

*مجهود رائع و منتظرين بدء الدورة سريعا
*


----------



## احمد 20 (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكر خاص للجهد البذول ونريد اكثر توضيحا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## eahaab (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي وزدنا من علمك


----------

